# German Blue Ram has no color??



## tinarose9124

I recently got a blue ram and by the looks of it i think it is a female. When i saw it at the store it was a really pretty yellow color with no black strips, now it seems like it has lost the yellow and added a few black strips. There are plenty of place for it to hide and it seems to be playing with the catfish a lot so i think it's happy. I've uploaded a picture to my gallery can't figure out how to attach it but let me know what you think. THanks!!


----------



## coralbandit

Rarely does pH pose a factor in well being of fish,but coloration may be effected.So what is the pH in tank?


----------



## tinarose9124

The pH is sitting at about 6.8-7.0


----------



## coralbandit

That should be fine for the ram!I geuss maybe it/she just may need time.My rams were pretty pale and took weeks before they seemed truly happy.They are among the more sensative fish.
What are you feeding?


----------



## tinarose9124

I've been doing Top Fin Tropical Color-Enhancing Flakes and I plan on feeding shrimp brine maybe once or twice a week


----------



## coralbandit

Go for bloodworms!She will love them(and so will the neons).


----------



## tinarose9124

Well I am currently feeding my cori catfish and kuhli loaches frozen Hikari bloodworms cubes, if they are all going to be eating them then how much and how often should i be feeding them?


----------



## coralbandit

Feeding once a day is fine.No more than they quickly consume.The fish you have may take a little longer to find and eat food but none should be left after 5-10 mins(I'm allowing extra time for the bottom feeders and the fact that rams spit food out multiple times to get it smaller.Mine really tear the blood worms up in no time.


----------



## StevenT

I have a really nice pair of rams in my 55 gal. It took about four months for them to really fire up with color. Great looking blues reds and yellows now.


----------

